# Key size for drill press chuck



## DoubleCutter (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

Brand-new to the forum. I acquired a second-hand drill press, and it came without a key for the chuck. The press itself is an Orbit, made in China in the 1980s. The chuck had been upgraded by the previous owner, and it's inscribed with the following: 

1/16-½ R HM 1.5-13 L J33 S2A W. GERMANY

The few chuck keys I have for my other drills are either the wrong tooth-count, or they don't fit into the pilot hole. Is there anyone who can help me find a chuck key of the correct size, based on the info on the chuck itself?

I'm a self-employed wallcovering contractor form Pittsburgh area. I started woodworking as a hobby about a dozen years ago, but I had to leave behind my shop when I lost my home in a divorce in 2007. I've just built a new bench, and I plan to set up a shop in my basement. I was able to hang onto the drill press, a router table, a table saw, a Compound miter saw, and a jointer from my previous setup, along with a few clamps and accessories. I'm a novice woodworker, at best. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

I wish I had a answer for your chuck question but I don't. Sorry!

You may want to copy your personal info and put a thread in the intro section to introduce yourself to the rest of the group.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

This may or may not be of use: if the chuck followed any of the Jacobs chuck sizing, the key size is typically dependent on the pilot size. Here's a pdf file that lists those sizes. Measure your pilot hole with w drill bit, and try one of the listed ones. If it doesn't work, take it back. Most chucks follow the Jacobs patterns, so it should work. Anyway, here's the pdf.


----------



## DoubleCutter (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, I'll do that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*take the chuck off*

Bring it with to a tool supply house, Tractor Supply, Home Depot etc, and match it up. OR get a universal chuck key that may have the proper size. Since the chuck has "Germany" inscribed...it may me Metric. I donno?

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc-inbox&p=universal%20drill%20press%20key&type=

You may need a tool like this to remove the chuck if it has a taperd recess/shaft type connection: a pickle fork


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

What you could do, is to go to Harbor Freight, buy one of these 4 way chuck wrenches, and see if one works. If it does, then you can either use it or take it with you to another store to get a single, dedicated key.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> You may need a tool like this to remove the chuck if it has a taperd recess/shaft type connection: a pickle fork


I have a complete set of "pickle forks", I inherited from my Grandmother. I can't for the life of me figure out how to remove the Morse taper drill chuck from my drill press???

I guess I'll opt for the standard tapered drift pin. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use the drift pin on your snow drifts ....*

That way you won't have to plow . just wave the drift pin at them and they will disappear according to the interweb.... just sayin':blink:


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

DoubleCutter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Brand-new to the forum. I acquired a second-hand drill press, and it came without a key for the chuck. The press itself is an Orbit, made in China in the 1980s. The chuck had been upgraded by the previous owner, and it's inscribed with the following:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that is a Rohm chuck with a #33 Jacobs taper. The S2A is most likely the chuck key number. Maybe check and see if the chuck has the 6mm pilot holes to be sure. ENCO has them pretty cheap if that's what you need.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?...&10=325-1538&gclid=CL7ZvNz97LsCFYQ7OgodWQgAvw


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Toolman2 said:


> What you could do, is to go to Harbor Freight, buy one of these 4 way chuck wrenches, and see if one works. If it does, then you can either use it or take it with you to another store to get a single, dedicated key.:thumbsup:


+1. :yes:








 





 
.


----------



## DoubleCutter (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for your helpful replies. I ordered an S2A key from Enco. Will post a follow-up when it arrives. 

C


----------



## DoubleCutter (Jan 7, 2014)

Just to follow up: I ordered a chuck key from Enco which was listed as an S2A key. It arrived within a few days, and it's a perfect fit, as well as a very nicely machined device. Thank you for the help, I greatly appreciate it.

Cliff


----------

